# An Influx of Goat Pictures (specially for dolansullivan)



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I promised Bridget that I'd go take lots of goatie pictures 

so here goes - one post per goat??

Here's Tristan's post then:

*Posing*









*There was a little boy, who had a little curl (doesnt rhyme?) right in the middle of his forehead...*









*Gimme a hug why dont you...*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute and precious,thanks for sharing ..........


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Whisper's Post*

ok so I only got a couple of Whisper... (dont worry the influx of pics is STILL coming!)

*I am like, SO above this tomfoolery...*









*I said let me gooo!!!*


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Demi's Post*

Now for Demiiii!!!!

*Hulp, she's making me look like a fooool! *sobs**










**screams* lemme up!*









*allright then, Kate, you wanna play tough, I'll play tough too *evil scowl**









*Aint I an angel really?*









*This human of mine just WONT get the heck off me!!!*


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Isa's post*

Now for Isa, otherwise known as Icy

*kisses*









*hugs*









*and POKE*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww how cute..............pure love


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Last but definitely not least, Harmony's post*

by last and not least... I mean... she's actually probably one of the heavier goats...

*And no she's NOT pregnant!!!*









*oof gerrof me*


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

group photos *grins*

*If I wanna get to Harmony, I'll GET to Harmony*









*Bug (Harmony) still not quite as tall as Booger (Demi)*









*4 in a row...(L-R Tristan, Whisper, Harmony, Demi)*


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I'm all done *grins more*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are so cute. You can sure tell that they love you.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Those were very cute!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh how cute A girl and her goats!!! They look a bit spoiled??!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You can definately tell that those are some very well loved goaties


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

pssh spoilt? nevah!!!

Demi kicked me in the belly. I'm like "owww" dad's like "you shouldn't let her do that" . . . so I gave her a hug *grins*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I just love seeing pictures of them!!

are you still only able to see them once every two weeks? or did you get a job transfer?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

eh no, I'm home every 5 days. I work 5 on, 2 off, 5 on, 3 off, so when I'm working I'm like 3 hours away but at least I get to come home every week. I'm really hoping that Demi comes in heat when I'm at home - then I'm going to meet up with dolansullivan and put her (Demi) to her (dolansullivan)'s AN buck Baxter which she imported from England.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Great pictures. Your does are beautiful!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Very wonderful goats. I really like them!


----------

